# 5 Min Safety Briefing ... I Need help



## LCIS227 (4 Aug 2005)

Ok, so I'm a new private that has been posted to a tech shop in Kingston. They told me today that i had to do a 5min safety briefing tomorrow morning at 8am. I've been browsing the new for examples and the such and I'm out of luck. I was wondering if anyone had some good resources ragarding this subject. Thanks


----------



## PViddy (4 Aug 2005)

Can you be more specific ? do you get to choose what the breifing is on ?

Possibly explain fire extinguishers, their location(s) in the shop and the different classes (A,B,C or D).  it's only 5 minutes so that might cover it right there.

http://www.ofm.gov.on.ca/

i can elaborate more if you like.

cheers

PV


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Aug 2005)

why not ask someone else that's done it before.

If that fails you can ramble on about fire safety, extinguishers, location of them as well as exit routes etc.


----------



## honestyrules (4 Aug 2005)

Most of the time, a safety briefing is pretty simple. You find the topic, you research it a bit on the net or at your unit, bring some statistics, facts, recommendations, etc...

You have to be well spoken (all ranks might attends...) ,but don't be stressed out, there is no point. Look at people that seams interested in what you say.

For your topic, think about the tools that you use and the hazards that one LCIS might encounter (don't fool with capacitors ,transfos, solder smoke bad for you, don't burn yourself, safety glasses, I don't know.

What I can say is that at our shop (construction unit), we get to do a briefing once in a while, and no big deal. Just look like you cared about your tasking, you searched it and somebody will learn something, that's for sure...

Good luck!


----------



## Gunnar (4 Aug 2005)

In spite of their similar names, the "Safety Briefing" and the "Safety Dance" are not to be combined.

Something from Skippy's List, but it seemed topical....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Aug 2005)

When they say "Start", Yell "FIRE, FIRE, FIRE, The fire cannot be contained". Have everyone evacuate to the assembly area, get the supervisor's to do a head count, make a mythical call to 911, give the "ALL CLEAR" and your done! That should take 5 min, and they probably haven't done it for awhile.


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Aug 2005)

Stop searching the news and type "Safety Briefings" into the (old reliable) Google search engine you will find:

https://safety.army.mil/pages/sbo/workplace/safetybriefings.html
https://safety.army.mil/pages/training/trainmeet.htm

Both provide good ideas.


----------



## Manimal (5 Aug 2005)

or take a red blanket, throw it on the ground, yell fire, and direct people to get the stuff needed to put it out. give some orders....lol


----------

